# Free to Play Games



## Aastii

All games here are FREE. No illegal downloads, torrents, cracks, serials codes, or private servers. Some games do include _additional content _for purchase, but it is not required to play.

Don't forget to give feedback on the thread, and/or suggestions for additional games to be added 


Games in BLUE are available on the Steam client: http://store.steampowered.com/
Many games listed here are also available on GamersFirst! for free: http://www.gamersfirst.com/
Origin (EA Games) posts a game of theirs for free every few weeks: https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/free-games/on-the-house
HUNDREDS of games are available for free on Archive.org: https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_msdos_games

Games with LINKS next to them are available on their own site, without the DRM listed above.


*MULTIPLAYER*​
*DotA*
Battle for Graxia
Dota 2
Heroes of Newerth: https://www.heroesofnewerth.com/download/
League of Legends (_EU Nordic & East_): http://eune.leagueoflegends.com/
League of Legends (_EU West_): http://eu.leagueoflegends.com/
League of Legends (_North America_): http://na.leagueoflegends.com/en/

*Driving/Racing*
APB Reloaded
RaceRoom Racing Experience: http://game.raceroom.com/

*MMO*
Aliance of Valiant Arms (AVA): http://ava.aeriagames.com/
Allods Online: https://allods.my.com/
Atlantica Online: http://atlantica.nexon.net/
Battlestar Galactica Online: http://bsgo.com/
Champions Online: http://www.arcgames.com/en/games/champions-online
Conquer Online: http://co.99.com/downloads/
Dungeons And Dragons Online: www.ddo.com
Entropia Universe: http://www.entropiauniverse.com/
EverQuest: https://www.everquest.com/register
EverQuest II: https://www.everquest2.com/home
Fallen Earth: www.gamersfirst.com/fallenearth/
Fallen Sword: http://www.fallensword.com/
Flyff: http://en.flyff.webzen.com/landing1/
Lord of the Rings Online: http://www.lotro.com/
MapleStory: http://maplestory.nexon.net/
Path of Exile: http://www.pathofexile.com/
Runes of Magic: http://www.runesofmagic.com/en/index.html
Runescape: http://www.runescape.com/
Old School Runescape: http://oldschool.runescape.com/
Shattered Galaxy: http://www.sgalaxy.com/
Spiral Knights
Stalker Online: http://en.stalker.so/
Star Trek Online: http://www.arcgames.com/en/games/star-trek-online
Stronghold Kingdoms: http://www.strongholdkingdoms.com/
Tibia: http://www.tibia.com/mmorpg/free-multiplayer-online-role-playing-game.php

*Shooters*
Absolute Force: http://www.onrpg.com/games/absolute-force-online/
Alien Swarm
America's Army 3: http://www.americasarmy.com/downloads/?view=deploy
APB: Reloaded: http://apbreloaded.gamersfirst.com/
Assault Cube: http://assault.cubers.net/
Blacklight Retribution: https://register.perfectworld.com/bl_splash
Combat Arms: http://combatarms.nexon.net/
Counter Strike 2D: http://www.cs2d.com/download.php
Crossfire: http://crossfire.z8games.com/main.html
Gang Garrison 2: http://www.ganggarrison.com/
Halo Zero: http://halo-zero.en.softonic.com/
Hawken: http://www.playhawken.com/#home
Heroes & Generals
Megaman 8 Bit Deathmatch: http://cutstuff.net/mm8bdm/
Nexuiz: http://www.nexuiz.com/
No More Room In Hell
Planetside 2: http://www.planetside2.com/
Realm of the Mad God: http://www.realmofthemadgod.com/
Red Crucible: Firestorm
Soldat: http://soldat.thd.vg/en/
Team Fortress 2
Tribes Ascend: http://www.tribesascend.com/
War Inc.: http://www.thewarinc.com/
War Thunder: http://warthunder.com/
Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory: http://www.splashdamage.com/content/wolfenstein-enemy-territory-barracks
World of Tanks: http://game.worldoftanks.com/update

*Strategy/Simulation*
Moonbase Alpha: http://nasa.gov
Neptune's Pride: http://np.ironhelmet.com/
Scorched 3D: http://www.scorched3d.co.uk/


*SINGLE PLAYER*​*
Action/Adventure*
Broken Sword 2.5: http://www.brokensword25.com/
Free Rider: http://www.freerider-1.net/
Liberation Army: http://free-game-downloads.mosw.com/abandonware/pc/strategy_games/games_j_l/liberation_army.html
Line Flyer: http://www.lineflyer1.net/
Line Rider: http://www.linerider1.net/
Prince of Persia: http://www.bestoldgames.net/eng/old-games/prince-of-persia.php
Prince of Persia 2: http://www.dosgamesarchive.com/download/prince-of-persia-2-the-shadow-and-the-flame/
Super Crate Box: http://supercratebox.com/?p=downloads/
The Spirit Engine 1 & 2: http://thespiritengine.com/tse2-info.html

*Music*
Frets on Fire: http://fretsonfire.sourceforge.net/

*Driving/Racing*
Copa Petrobras de Marcas
Driving Speed 2: http://www.wheelspinstudios.com/drivingspeed2/
Ferrari Virtual Race: http://ferrari-virtual-race.en.softonic.com/
Forza Motorsport 6 Apex BETA (Supports 4K): https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/apps/forza-motorsport-6-apex-beta/9nblggh3shm7
Torcs: http://torcs.sourceforge.net/
Trackmania: http://www.trackmania.com/

*Point & Click/Clickers*
BitCoiner: http://www.silvergames.com/bitcoiner
Cookie Clicker: http://orteil.dashnet.org/cookieclicker/
Mental Repairs inc.: http://www.hulub.ch/mentalrepairs.php

*Puzzle/Casual*
Azangara: http://www.axysoft.com/azangara/index.htm
Bumpy 1: http://www.brothersoft.com/games/bumpy.html
Frozen Bubble: http://www.frozen-bubble.org/
Peggle Extreme

*Roleplay/Fantasy*
Diablo: http://www.freedownloadsplace.com/Products/38262/Diablo
King's Quest I, II, and III: http://www.agdinteractive.com/games/games.html
King's Quest - The Silver Lining: http://www.tsl-game.com/
Quest for Glory 2: http://www.agdinteractive.com/games/games.html

*Shooters*
Abuse: http://www.acid-play.com/download/abuse/
Aleph One: http://source.bungie.org/index.php/Main_Page
Alien Arena: http://icculus.org/alienarena/rpa/
Doom: http://www.dosgamesarchive.com/download/doom/
Doom 2: http://www.archive.org/details/006392
Duke Nukem 3D: http://www.dosgamesarchive.com/download/duke-nukem-3d/
Soldier Front 2
Voxelstein 3D: http://voxelstein3d.sourceforge.net/
Warsow: http://www.warsow.net/

*Strategy/Simulation*
0 A.D: https://play0ad.com/
Allegiance: http://www.freeallegiance.org/
Battle of Wesnoth: http://www.wesnoth.org/
Command and Conquer: http://www.commandandconquer.com/
Dune II: http://www.abandonia.com/en/games/36/Dune+II+-+The+Building+of+a+Dynasty.html
Dune 2000: http://www.abandonia.com/en/games/27329/Dune+2000.html
FreeCiv: http://freeciv.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page
UFO:Alien Invasion: http://ufoai.ninex.info/wiki/index.php/Download
Warcraft: Orcs and Humans: http://www.abandonia.com/en/games/422/Warcraft+-+Orcs+and+Humans.html
Warzone 2100: http://wz2100.net/

*Other/Misc*
Carrion Reanimating: http://carrion-reanimating.en.softonic.com/
Classic Cube (Minecraft): https://www.classicube.net/
Dwarf Fortress: http://www.bay12games.com/dwarves/index.html
Happy Wheels: http://www.totaljerkface.com/happy_wheels.tjf
Learn 2 Fly: http://www.engineering.com/GamesPuzzles/Learn2Fly.aspx
NetHack: http://www.nethack.org/
The Hunter: http://www.thehunter.com/
The Plan

Originally written by @Aastii on August 11th 2010, and last edited January 26th 2013. This thread has since been revived by @C4C (Steam Profile) on July 20th, 2016.


----------



## Aastii

reserved


----------



## Shane

Warrock link:

http://www.gamersfirst.com/warrock/?q=en

Nice list thanks


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Warrock link:
> 
> http://www.gamersfirst.com/warrock/?q=en
> 
> Nice list thanks



Because you need the Gamers first program to download it, I've put a link to the gamers first utility at the top with all their games (included warrock) colour coded, so you have to download the utility to download/play it

and ty


----------



## fastdude

Nice list :good:
Isn't runescape free?
Sorry if I'm wrong, I've never played an MMO


----------



## Aastii

fastdude101 said:


> Nice list :good:
> Isn't runescape free?
> Sorry if I'm wrong, I've never played an MMO



Yea suppose I could put browser games in there, but don't want a list with a load of flash games and crap like that. Can make exceptions for ones like Runescape though, yes, will add it now 

You will find with most free to play games, especially online ones because they have to pay for servers, they have optional payed for extras to get money, but the game itself is free


----------



## linkin

Runescape is free yeah, but you can pay like $9.50 AUD a month for membership (which i do) and you can to access a whole lot more. the free version is alright though.


----------



## Aastii

updated with a few more games and with C&C games broken down with individual game downloads


----------



## kobaj

Maybe we could get a (completely biased and unfair) rating system going? For example, Alien Swarm could get 5 stars because of its fun gameplay, original content, etc. While games like WarRock would only get 3 because of the amount of hackers/cheaters/etc always online.

Just you know, like a "recommendation" system so people aren't downloading games just because they're free...but also because they're good.


----------



## Aastii

kobaj said:


> Maybe we could get a (completely biased and unfair) rating system going? For example, Alien Swarm could get 5 stars because of its fun gameplay, original content, etc. While games like WarRock would only get 3 because of the amount of hackers/cheaters/etc always online.
> 
> Just you know, like a "recommendation" system so people aren't downloading games just because they're free...but also because they're good.



I was thinking that, but there are a few problems with it.

If you look at the freeware thread, programs can be recomended for features, ease of use, support etc. You can say for a fact this program is better than this one for these reasons.

Like on that list, I love C&C, Alien Swarm, Warrock and have played most of the MMOs there and thought some were pretty good. You get someone who dislikes RTS games though, and they will rate C&C poorly, when I wouldn't, if they think, like you, that warrock has many flaws, they will rate that low, when I would rate it quite high. It is too subjective. The freeware thread is also subjective, but not the same extent as the programs there don't evoke emotions or thought (with the exception of rage sometimes ), but games can and do, so the experience differs greatly from person to person

If something like that were to be implemented, I would want feedback on the games from quite a few CF members about what they think of them, so to say "I played <game>, would rate it 3/5. I found it fun and challenging, however the graphics weren't very good and neither was the AI" so I knew it isn't just my opinion, it is a range of them from different people who like different games


----------



## awildgoose

Very nice list Aastii, a "recommendation" would be nice, but as you said, too easily biased.
Just a note, America's Army 3 does not need steam, steam is just one of the ways to get it.


----------



## Aastii

awildgoose said:


> Very nice list Aastii, a "recommendation" would be nice, but as you said, too easily biased.
> Just a note, America's Army 3 does not need steam, steam is just one of the ways to get it.



I've put in a link to AA3 without steam, but left the steam one in also, thanks


----------



## Mez

Soldier Front (FPS) Requires ijji downloader (no direct link), but is inculded with the first download.

http://sfront.ijji.com/

ijji.com also has a large variety of MMO/FPS games for free.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

We thank you, Aastii, for all of your hard work in the Freeware and F2PG lists. And I personally thank you for putting in my favorite freeware RTS, WarZone 2100


----------



## jam70

I love Farmerama (here)
It´s a funny game, where you´re a farmer 


__________________
Family Guy Online vs. Farm Kingdom


----------



## Aastii

Alien! Where? said:


> Soldier Front (FPS) Requires ijji downloader (no direct link), but is inculded with the first download.
> 
> http://sfront.ijji.com/
> 
> ijji.com also has a large variety of MMO/FPS games for free.



Will add them all when I am next on a computer with decent keyboard lol, on a crappy laptop atm



lucasbytegenius said:


> We thank you, Aastii, for all of your hard work in the Freeware and F2PG lists. And I personally thank you for putting in my favorite freeware RTS, WarZone 2100



Thankyou very much, I don't do it to get praise or anything back, but it is nice to know it has been helpful to someone 



jam70 said:


> I love Farmerama
> It´s a funny game, where you´re a farmer



Will take a look at it when site maintenance is over


----------



## Aastii

Added Soldier Front

Not added farmerama for the reason that I said about flash games, I don't want just a list of free online flash games or facebook games, there are numerous websites with thousands of flash games on compiled in one place, and facebook games can be found on facebook


----------



## Aastii

updated


----------



## Charr

I haven't played it in a while, but last time I checked Battlefield Heroes was free. 

Its an online shooter, the only thing you have to pay for is character customization stuff I believe.


----------



## lemke_254

another great game is combat arms (fps) you can download straight from the site -> http://combatarms.nexon.net/


----------



## Gunyja

Thats a great list m8 i imparticular got GTA2 and it worked flawless'ly, not that something of that scale can lag


----------



## Aastii

thanks for the posts guys, added all of those that were mentioned, and glad to see people are benefitting from it 

Added Lord of the Rings Online too as they have now made it F2P. Haven't played it yet but will be doing, even though it is apparently a not very good MMO game


----------



## hells3000

I enjoy star-fury 4m stary-fury.org


----------



## Sluggo

I didnt read every post, so idk if League of Legends has been mentioned. Free to download and play. Awesome game, quickly became probably the game i play most. 

http://signup.leagueoflegends.com/en/signup/index

sign up and download the game from ^^.


----------



## Dystopia

Runescape and Flyff are gay, they shouldn't be on this list!!!


----------



## fastdude

TBS game - http://www.channel4.com/history/microsites/0-9/1066/game/index.html - 1066


----------



## spynoodle

I don't quite know if this counts, but I just found this epic Google Chrome extension:
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/hplcmgejlekoijnjjdjbanmlebcipdik
It's RIDICULOUSLY fun. You gotta try it to know what I mean.


----------



## fastdude

spynoodle said:


> I don't quite know if this counts, but I just found this epic Google Chrome extension:
> https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/hplcmgejlekoijnjjdjbanmlebcipdik
> It's RIDICULOUSLY fun. You gotta try it to know what I mean.



Best game I've ever played.


----------



## Rit

http://www.addictinggames.com/bunny-flags-game.html

My current procrastination method... Easy, but good times! :good:


----------



## Aastii

@Eliminator

They are free to play, they are games, they should be on the list.

@fastdude

&

@ rit

I'm not going to do a list of flash games, there are numerous sites that already have massive compilations on site. There are a couple of exceptions, like Runescape as it is a single, very large, very popular stand alone game, but as a general rule, no random flash games will be added to the list.

@spynoodle

That looks AWESOME 

Thanks for the posts guys


----------



## dave1701

> Ferrari Virtual Race: http://www.ferrari.com/English/Commu...Game_home.aspx



Bad link


----------



## Aastii

dave1701 said:


> Bad link



Thanks, I've fixed it


----------



## spynoodle

fastdude said:


> Best game I've ever played.





Aastii said:


> @Eliminator
> 
> @spynoodle
> 
> That looks AWESOME
> 
> Thanks for the posts guys



Haha, thanks. I searched for an asteroids extension, just because I like the game, and I had no idea that I'd find this. 

Also, for an ultimately epic online game, go to www.gaiaonline.com, make an account, and play their online game called ZOMG. Best one out there IMO.


----------



## Intel_man

Anyone tried World of Tanks?


Awesome game.


----------



## fastdude

Intel_man said:


> Anyone tried World of Tanks?
> 
> 
> Awesome game.



I didn't know that was still free?


----------



## Intel_man

fastdude said:


> I didn't know that was still free?



It has been free and will always be free to play.


----------



## Aastii

Added World of Tanks


----------



## Dystopia

Aastii said:


> @Eliminator
> 
> They are free to play, they are games, they should be on the list.



 But SO annoying!

http://www.scorched3d.co.uk/

Scorched 3D. Awesome game. Just remembered it. If your not in the UK, you *may* have to download it else where (cnet), havent tested it.


----------



## tech savvy

DOOM 1.- http://www.dosgamesarchive.com/download/doom/
DOOM 2.- http://www.archive.org/details/006392
Duke Nukem 3D.- http://www.dosgamesarchive.com/download/duke-nukem-3d/
Prince of persia, this is one of my fav.- http://www.bestoldgames.net/eng/old-games/prince-of-persia.php
Prince of Persia 2- http://www.dosgamesarchive.com/download/prince-of-persia-2-the-shadow-and-the-flame/
Diablo.-  http://www.freedownloadsplace.com/Products/38262/Diablo

+1 on the C&C Tiberian Sun,brings back so many good memorys.


----------



## Dystopia

tech savvy said:


> DOOM 1.- http://www.dosgamesarchive.com/download/doom/
> DOOM 2.- http://www.archive.org/details/006392
> Duke Nukem 3D.- http://www.dosgamesarchive.com/download/duke-nukem-3d/
> Prince of persia, this is one of my fav.- http://www.bestoldgames.net/eng/old-games/prince-of-persia.php
> Prince of Persia 2- http://www.dosgamesarchive.com/download/prince-of-persia-2-the-shadow-and-the-flame/
> Diablo.-  http://www.freedownloadsplace.com/Products/38262/Diablo
> 
> *+1 on the C&C Tiberian Sun,brings back so many good memorys.*



yeah, same with red alert, used to play that on the school computer DURING school, behind my moms back while she was doing work on her computer, and then alt tab when she asked what I was doing and then tell her what I was doing...so evil...yet so much joy.

Imma download C&C: T S when I can.


----------



## mrjack

Aastii, there are a few games that are available on ScummVM's site (Beneath A Steel Sky, Lure Of The Temptress, Flight Of The Amazon Queen and Drascula: The Vampire Strikes Back) and GOG.com (Beneath A Steel Sky and Lure Of The Temptress). GOG.com requires registering for an account while ScummVM doesn't.

According to the ScummVM wiki they were all released as freeware by the copyright holders during the years 2003, 2004 and 2008.


----------



## Intel_man

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Company of Heroes: Online.


----------



## jolie

Wow, so many. Thanks for your sharing.


----------



## Aastii

In the processes of an update, adding a load of games, have split the games into Single Player only games and games with at least a Multiplayer mode, if not multiplayer only.

From the updates, if you haven't played them, I would deffinately reommend Gang Garrison 2 and CS 2D, they are 2D remakes of TF2 and CS, and the TF2 one especially is a lot of fun

Not added the games listed by people yet, will be doing that in a bit. Thanks everyone that has posted up games to be added


----------



## mrjack

Battleforge http://www.battleforge.com/
Dwarf Fortress http://www.bay12games.com/dwarves/
Moonbase Alpha http://store.steampowered.com/app/39000/

And you might want to mention that the ijji games require registration and installing the Reactor launcher.


----------



## tech savvy

Aastii, am liking the list man, very good job bro!

Tomb Raider 2- http://takegame.com/action/htm/tombraider2.htm


----------



## Aastii

tech savvy said:


> Aastii, am liking the list man, very good job bro!
> 
> Tomb Raider 2- http://takegame.com/action/htm/tombraider2.htm



Thank you, and thank you to everyone else that has posted suggesions.

Can you find me a link to say that Tomb Raider 2 has been announced free to download. I assume also, if 2 is free, the original will be too, can you find me a download for that if they are both now free?


----------



## Intel_man

Battlestar Galatica Online

http://battlestar-galactica.bigpoint.com/


----------



## mrjack

Death Rally http://www.remedygames.com/games/deathrally
Broken Sword 2.5 http://www.brokensword25.com/
Neptune's Pride http://np.ironhelmet.com/
The Journey Down - Chapter 1: Over The Edge http://skygoblin.com/
Herbert West in "Carrion Re-animating" http://carrion-reanimating.en.softonic.com/
Voxelstein 3D http://voxelstein3d.sourceforge.net/
Nethack http://www.nethack.org/
Super Crate Box http://supercratebox.com/
Mental Repairs, Inc http://www.hulub.ch/mentalrepairs.php
The Spirit Engine 1 & 2 http://thespiritengine.com/


----------



## Quiltface

Add this one to the list:
"Runescape Classic" http://www.gaminghorror.net/runescape-classic-still-playable/


----------



## awildgoose

The Hunter, it's one of those games that is free until you want something really cool, so dunno if it should be on this list, but it is really good. I swear better graphics than Crysis but barely demanding.

http://www.thehunter.com/pub/

Also not sure if it has been mentioned, but if The Hunter works than Need for Speed World should be on the list. http://world.needforspeed.com/home


----------



## mrjack

MMO

Entropia Universe: http://www.entropiauniverse.com/


----------



## tech savvy

Aastii said:


> Can you find me a link to say that Tomb Raider 2 has been announced free to download. I assume also, if 2 is free, the original will be too, can you find me a download for that if they are both now free?



you are right, if two is free the first should be free. but i cant find it nor can i find where it says the second is free so i guess dont post'em.


----------



## Dystopia

heres a new link to C&C Tiberian Sun. The fileplanet one keeps having mirror problems, so you keep getting kicked out and then waiting in line again. Could be the mirror I selected, but whatever.

http://www.fileshack.com/file.x/17154/Command & Conquer: Tiberian Sun & 'Firestorm' Full Free Game


----------



## Dystopia

also the one you linked, Delcan, needs you to use their own download manager.

EDIT:

The fileplanet one also has several broken files


----------



## mrjack

Here's another link to C&C: Tiberian Sun. No waiting or download manager needed. http://www.filefront.com/15592547/Command-and-Conquer-Tiberian-Sun-Free-Full-Game/

Currently downloading at 720kb/s, so the server seems to be good. I'll report back on whether there are any issues with this (broken files etc.)

----------

Update: Game works perfectly (at least in single player, haven't tried out multiplayer) in Windows 7 x64. Didn't even need to use any of the compatibility features.

To use custom resolutions just edit the "sun.ini" file in the game directory. Edit the following parameters:


> ScreenWidth=800
> ScreenHeight=600
> StretchMovies=no



You might want to set StretchMovies to yes, otherwise the videos will have the windowbox effect. Menus are static in terms of size but the game itself will work properly at larger resolutions. The FOV is set according to the resolution, so the larger the resolution, the more you can see.

Here's what it looks like at 1680x1050.

Menu




In-game


----------



## Aastii

31!m!n80r said:


> also the one you linked, Delcan, needs you to use their own download manager.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> The fileplanet one also has several broken files





mrjack said:


> Here's another link to C&C: Tiberian Sun. http://www.filefront.com/15592547/Command-and-Conquer-Tiberian-Sun-Free-Full-Game/



Fixed, was using the links from the official C&C page, but if there are better ones it will obviously be better to use those links


----------



## Method9

Seeing as Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim will be coming out later this year, it might be good to add Elder Scrolls: Arena and Elder Scrolls II: Daggerfall to the list, which Bethesda has released for free. They need something like Dosbox to run.

http://www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/elderscrollsthearena/index.html


----------



## Shane

awildgoose said:


> The Hunter, it's one of those games that is free until you want something really cool, so dunno if it should be on this list, but it is really good. I swear better graphics than Crysis but barely demanding.
> 
> http://www.thehunter.com/pub/
> 
> Also not sure if it has been mentioned, but if The Hunter works than Need for Speed World should be on the list. http://world.needforspeed.com/home



Never heard of the game before il have to give it a try,My dad will like that too  :good:


----------



## Motorcharge

I've been playing a bit of Champions Online lately. It's like City of Heroes only a lot better and thankfully not run by $OE.

http://www.champions-online.com/splash?redir=frontpage


----------



## dave1701

PRISM.  A game made by the US National Guard.  It's pretty fun and totally free.

http://www.prismthegame.com/downloads.htm


----------



## Aastii

Added Champions Online and Prism.

Didn't Champions online used to be pay to play 

And also, Prism looks good, but the AI so so awful


----------



## fastdude

Aastii said:


> Added Champions Online and Prism.
> 
> Didn't Champions online used to be pay to play
> 
> And also, Prism looks good, but the AI so so awful



Great list Aastii, going to try some of these now I have my rig up + running


----------



## Whitebird

Great list!

Although i think Assaultcube should be added, a free fps multiplayer game. Great for lan parties ^^

http://assault.cubers.net/


----------



## Aastii

Added it, it looks surprisingly good for a free game


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Whitebird said:


> Great list!
> 
> Although i think Assaultcube should be added, a free fps multiplayer game. Great for lan parties ^^
> 
> http://assault.cubers.net/





Aastii said:


> Added it, it looks surprisingly good for a free game



Yeah it's pretty cool, but I just got tired of it because the AI was too darn good


----------



## lucasbytegenius

If you don't add Nexuiz I shall kill you 
http://www.nexuiz.com/classic.php


----------



## Shane

Just to let you guys know,Theres a lot of free full games here!

http://www.gamershell.com/search/?q=free+full+game

Many may not be on the list.


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Just to let you guys know,Theres a lot of free full games here!
> 
> http://www.gamershell.com/search/?q=free+full+game
> 
> Many may not be on the list.



I prefer to not go through lists such as that for 2 reasons:

1. for clutter with bad games

2. Links into the first reason - if people are posting and recommending games, usually they have tried them and think they are good, so others will too, it prevents it from being a list of crap and a list of good (on f2p levels) games


----------



## Shane

Yeah i know what you mean Declan,But unless people know about these free games then how will they ever try them out and be able to recommend them! . 

I didnt know about half of those on that list,Will be trying some out for sure though!


----------



## b4ux1t3

Definitely want to recommend League of Legends. I started today, and am utterly hooked. Thanks for the list!


----------



## Aastii

b4ux1t3 said:


> Definitely want to recommend League of Legends. I started today, and am utterly hooked. Thanks for the list!



Oh mate, thanks for putting that up. I've got countless hours play time on that game, so why it isn't in the list, I really don't know.

For anyone that hasn't tried it, give it a go, and persevere. It is a fairly steep learning cure, but once you have the basics you will start to build on that and get better and it is so much fun, and then, with the variety of heroes and more coming out regularly, it keeps things interesting as there is always something new and a different way of playing


----------



## Intel_man

Heat Online is a good semi-sim racing game. It use to be called Project Torque before some weird server shutdown and another company taking over the game. 

http://heatonline.com/


----------



## Twist86

I wish LoL was offline too though...would make a fantastic singleplayer game too


----------



## Troncoso

Woo, a new game for me to try tonight. I just hope my pc can handle it...


----------



## Aastii

Twist86 said:


> I wish LoL was offline too though...would make a fantastic singleplayer game too



It isn't offline, but you can play it single player. Set up a custom game and set every slot to bots, or of course, have more on one side than the other. Remember though that you won't get IP, or as much IP, depending on how many you have per side, because of it being an unbalanced game.

@Intel_Man The link doesn't work


----------



## Intel_man

Aastii said:


> @Intel_Man The link doesn't work



The link should work. It's only available to NA people. 

The EU Version is called Level R
http://levelr.gamigo.com/


----------



## Bananapie

Man I miss when Infantry was a good game. 

There used to be a player mode called EOL(There still is, but I'll explain)

In EOL, it was a continuous 24/7 game, on a massive map where you could be solo on your own team, or invite other players to join a team up to I believe 8. Each team would go around killing each other.  Several classes completely customizable by the weapons/armor etc you own. You get money by killing other players of course.

A cool thing was to get a team with an engineer, and build walls and turrets and hold down, technically camping a building.  

The big thing about EOL were player bounties.  Everyone had a player bounty, starting at 1, and for a little while it rises slowly by just surviving.  You earned it mainly by killing other players.  The highest one could go was 30,000 and this gave extra experience points and money to the player with the bounty, and to the other players on your team.  It was a huge goal for everyone to try and obtain this bounty, and everyone elses goal was to kill the player with the bounty, as doing so earned a high reward.  Not uncommon for several people to form teams to try and hunt the player down and kill.

Then they ruined the game by adding attributes, which made it nearly impossible for a new player to start up. The attributes were VIT(If I remember right, this was armor, and HP), STR(Carry more stuff because there was a weight limit by class, and if carried so much then there would be slowed movement.) and some others. You paid for these using the experience points you have, and classes/weapons/armor required certain attributes.

VIT absolutely ruined the game for new players.  As a new player, you would get like a 9mm weapon with no damage, mainly a shield depleter to switch weapons and finish their HP.  A couple other weapons you could buy, but VERY limited as you had no attributes for the better weapons.  None which would kill people efficiently.  You also were pretty much an outcast as the community was mainly very elitest, and you earned respect by killing people/being cool etc. So getting help wasn't a breeze.  Old players with VIT were nearly impossible to kill, as their HP and defense was crazy high, and it was not uncommon for them to fight in parties.

Pretty much quit after that. The EOL community died following, and I pretty much quit playing Infantry all together. IDK how it is now, but some of the other game modes can still be fun, but they do not have the same customization as EOL did. Twin Peaks was a fun CTF kind of game mode, and then there was a GravBall zone where you rode on a bike and had a soccer ball kind of thing you tried to get in a goal. Pass between your team. Super fun.

There were clans and stuff too, and banners(icon type deals) on the side of your name you could make in game on a pixelated kind of paint deal, or import an image to pixelated form.

Really miss it. Wish something would come around like it again... but not by Sony? As they always seem to ruin every game they have (Infantry/Star Wars Galaxies/sure there are more)

Reallllllyyyyy miss it lol.

Sorry for the paragraph. Just sharing the game.


----------



## Casey

I dun see no Combat Arms!
It's quite a popular free to play shooter if you ask me !


----------



## Intel_man

Team Fortress 2 is now free 2 play.


----------



## Des_Zac

When was TF2 P2P lol, other than the initial $20 which I don't think would sway me to not play it.


----------



## Manakore

Team Fortress 2 is now free to play on Steam.


----------



## Des_Zac

As in the download is free? Okay, I thought they meant f2p as in monthly and I was saying it was never p2p monthly to begin with.


----------



## Intel_man

It's play for free. On a standard account, you don't get all the benefits as all the premium accounts do.


All previous buyers who bought TF2 will be automatically upgraded to premium accounts.


----------



## 1337dingo

WoW is free till level 20 now, but not sure if it qualify because you have to pay to level any higher, but you cAn make as many level 20's as you like


----------



## Aastii

1337dingo said:


> WoW is free till level 20 now, but not sure if it qualify because you have to pay to level any higher, but you cAn make as many level 20's as you like



It has always been like that. You make a trial account, you can only get to leel 20 and you can't get any more than 1g, which makes it pretty pointless unless you want to sit level 19 as a twink, but it will be difficult to get gear because you have no money to pay anyone that will craft the stuff for you.

WoW is not free to play, so will not be going on the list, a trial account and an entire free game are two different things, and WoW falls into the former


----------



## Shane

Dont forget *APB Reloaded*,Thats gone F2P now.

Not a bad game,But its a shame everything in game costs so much and theres quite alot of hackers ruining the game...But its still in BETA so hopefully things will change,still worth a play though.


----------



## Bananapie

Aastii said:


> It has always been like that. You make a trial account, you can only get to leel 20 and you can't get any more than 1g, which makes it pretty pointless unless you want to sit level 19 as a twink, but it will be difficult to get gear because you have no money to pay anyone that will craft the stuff for you.
> 
> WoW is not free to play, so will not be going on the list, a trial account and an entire free game are two different things, and WoW falls into the former



Didn't WoW implement XP in battlegrounds yet? I swore just before I quit, they had done so to help fight against twinks...

and yeah, leveling to lv20 and having several limitations =/= free.


----------



## Masterfulks

Age of Conan is F2P now. You get less character slots and I think inventory is a little restricted, but you have full access to the game world I believe.

I had an old lvl 20something that I've picked up and started playing.


----------



## Shane

Just found another FPS called* Project Blackout*. 


Im going to give this one a try.


----------



## wolfeking

looks neat, similar to CA by what i see. Im downloading it now.


----------



## Shane

A nice new F2P Third Person shooter just popped up on steam for me called "*War Inc*.",Just gave it a go and its actually quite good.

Give it a go! 

Screenshots in the Gaming screenshots thread.

EDIT-Another free 2 play game also

*Firefall*

Not in Public Beta yet though,So be sure to register now if you want Beta access when it does go public!


----------



## epidemik

Does anyone play spiral knights? Free to play and its on steam. To be honest I just played through the tutorial and didn't go any further (late last night) but I have a few friends who were talking about it a lot. Generally I hate that type of animation but my friends said it was a lot of fun so I'll probably try it out over the next few days. 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/99900/?snr=1_4_4__13


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Minecraft Classic is misspelled


----------



## mihir

Has this been posted before?
http://battlefield.play4free.com/en/


----------



## Turbo10

Why hasn't this been stickied? its a good list, nice work Aastii


----------



## epidemik

Turbo10 said:


> Why hasn't this been stickied? its a good list, nice work Aastii



Got it. Earlier we weren't sure if it'd get enough interest but it seems to be a good source of info.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Portal is on steam and will be free for for life if you DL it before 20/09/11


----------



## jonnyp11

thnx for posting that, love that game and already beat it  again, gave the other account away to a friend, but do you know, which i'm sure it isn't, if it's legal to make an account with the game on it, then sell the account on ebay?


----------



## Shane

CrayonMuncher said:


> Portal is on steam and will be free for for life if you DL it before 20/09/11



Nice one thanks. :good:


----------



## Aastii

I've put a note in saying Portal is free to play until the 20th.

I don't know if it is because I already own it though, but it isn't showing as free to download for me. I assume it just shows up on your games library?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

It says theres a price for it if you search but when you click on portal it just says download. So its definately free.

Anyway, iv cliked on it and it said that it was linked to my account, however iv not installed it due to downloads being low for this month. Is it actually mine now as in can i download it anytime or do i have to before the 20th?


----------



## Aastii

mikeb2817 said:


> It says theres a price for it if you search but when you click on portal it just says download. So its definately free.
> 
> Anyway, iv cliked on it and it said that it was linked to my account, however iv not installed it due to downloads being low for this month. Is it actually mine now as in can i download it anytime or do i have to before the 20th?



I should think as long as you have got it linked to your account, it is yours


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Ahh, thanks Aastii


----------



## Aastii

mikeb2817 said:


> Ahh, thanks Aastii



You can make sure.

If you open Steam, next to the close, minimise and maximise buttons it will say <your name>'s account.

Click this, then click store transactions, it will put your purchases in order. It will should say Purchased, and under total Free


----------



## CrayonMuncher

here is some clarification

http://www.techspot.com/news/45503-portal-is-free-on-steam-until-september-20.html


----------



## claptonman

Hey, question about team fortress 2. Is there any other ways to increase settings on it? I'm mainly trying to find Vsync but can't find the option in the game or any kind of config.


----------



## jonnyp11

there's some new multiplayer game that looks pretty good coming out next month i think and also black-light something for the pc only and free, i liked the first so this should be decent at least.


----------



## rationalthinking

Can add a great PvE and PvP super hero based MMO to the list.

City of Heroes

http://www.cityofheroes.com

This game recently went Free to Play this past month. It is also on a 3-Tier system.

I have been playing since December 2006, great growing and ever evolving world.


----------



## 1337dingo

since when has HoN been free?


----------



## Aastii

1337dingo said:


> since when has HoN been free?



A few months now


----------



## Thanatos

Just found the most amazing time waster ever...
http://www.kongregate.com/games/2DArray/fisher-diver


----------



## anthonyarmen

*another fantasy mmorpg*

cabal online!


----------



## chad414

Cube 2


----------



## bratsos

Aastii you make a nice and good created list .

I wanna check some of thems 

The only missing info, is a scale from 1-10 ...

\Especially in shooters, world of tanks is very good for it kind. I give to it +9 scale


----------



## Aastii

bratsos said:


> Aastii you make a nice and good created list .
> 
> I wanna check some of thems
> 
> The only missing info, is a scale from 1-10 ...
> 
> \Especially in shooters, world of tanks is very good for it kind. I give to it +9 scale



I have said before I don't want to recommend games because what I think is a good or bad game may not be what others think. Whilst I could say "I think this is an 8/10 game", not everyone would like it.

Either searching these forums, searching elsewhere on the net or just trying the game will give a good idea if the game is good or not.

And WoT is awesome, a lot of fun, however I find it gets boring if you are playing alone, much better with a group of people


----------



## jonnyp11

APR Reloaded and EverQuest II are on steam f2p


----------



## jman15

Shattered Galaxies - www.sgalaxy.com

Tibia - www.tibia.com


----------



## Aastii

Updated, thanks guys


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Is there any freegames,  that are very very similar to counterstrike source?

I really want to try counter strike before buying global offence when it comes out, but at the moment i cant afford to. 


So what freeware is on offer that offers a similar experiance.decent graphics would be nice but not essential.


----------



## Shane

mikeb2817 said:


> Is there any freegames,  that are very very similar to counterstrike source?



You could give "Warrock" or "Soldier Front" a try. 

And Aastii,another game to add to the list 
*Open TTD*
http://www.openttd.org/en/


----------



## James79

Does anyone know a free motorcycle racing game that has all of the manufactures on it, (yamaha, suzuki, bmw, honda etc.)/


----------



## trewyn15

that's a nice collection there, i'm downloading the ferrari racing simulator game, thanks for this list with links!


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Runescape is no good without membership and it only costs 5'95 a month now.


----------



## Aastii

Most of the games have some sort of microtransaction system or optional subscription to give extras, it is how they make money


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Hey Aastii, just wondering your thoughts on LoL. I saw that you said you played it in the Hey AAstii thread 

Is it like blizzards DotA?


----------



## Aastii

Yes the gameplay is exactly like DotA becuase it is a moba game and is made by the original DotA Allstars creators.

The learning curve on it is very steep though. Learning the basics is a doddle, however to do well you need to know every champion's abilities, because any can be picked on your team or the enemies, the cooldowns on them, additional effects, how they are best used, when they will be used, how to use your own champions, when it is a good idea to go to a location, when to stay put and when to pull back, how to counter champions and item builds, how to work with the other members of your team and how to work in your role effectively.

Once you have played maybe 15-20 games, you will have a good enough grasp to really start enjoying it though. the biggest problem is learning the items and abilities though. Because you can't go and google them mid-game because it is non-stop and you can't pause or leave, you have to know which items you need and also how to deal with another enemy champion's build on the fly, as well as knowing the prices of items so you know when you can go back and get what you want to better know when it is worth going back.

=EDIT=

We have recently got ourselves someone in the clan who is a friend of a member just start playing. We have been playing with him and teaching him how. If you want to jump in too at some point should pick it up pretty quick with it being explained by at lest 3-4 people that have been playing and know the game


----------



## Turbo10

Black Prophecy - free space mmo where you actually fly the ship not like eve! its pretty awesome


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Aastii said:


> Yes the gameplay is exactly like DotA becuase it is a moba game and is made by the original DotA Allstars creators.
> 
> The learning curve on it is very steep though. Learning the basics is a doddle, however to do well you need to know every champion's abilities, because any can be picked on your team or the enemies, the cooldowns on them, additional effects, how they are best used, when they will be used, how to use your own champions, when it is a good idea to go to a location, when to stay put and when to pull back, how to counter champions and item builds, how to work with the other members of your team and how to work in your role effectively.
> 
> Once you have played maybe 15-20 games, you will have a good enough grasp to really start enjoying it though. the biggest problem is learning the items and abilities though. Because you can't go and google them mid-game because it is non-stop and you can't pause or leave, you have to know which items you need and also how to deal with another enemy champion's build on the fly, as well as knowing the prices of items so you know when you can go back and get what you want to better know when it is worth going back.
> 
> =EDIT=
> 
> We have recently got ourselves someone in the clan who is a friend of a member just start playing. We have been playing with him and teaching him how. If you want to jump in too at some point should pick it up pretty quick with it being explained by at lest 3-4 people that have been playing and know the game



It wont be till next month when i check it out im afraid. Internet is really low  And lol is like a gb download i think.


----------



## Aastii

mikeb2817 said:


> It wont be till next month when i check it out im afraid. Internet is really low  And lol is like a gb download i think.



And the rest  When you get it add me, name on there, like everywhere else in games, is Retify


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Lol, ok  Btw do you play sc2? I badly need a sparring partner as most people that have offered are from different regions


----------



## jonnyp11

Star Trek Online is now F2P, so is Magic-The Gathering Tactics, and sometime soon Everquest is supposed to too.


----------



## claptonman

MW3 is free for some time on steam. I'm getting just to try, but no dedicated servers = no go for me.


----------



## itsaferbie

Fallen Earth is now free to play on Steam.

Edit: To me this game wasn't much fun. It's a Post-Apocalyptic MMO.


----------



## jonnyp11

So is Realm of the Mad God


----------



## itsaferbie

jonnyp11 said:


> So is Realm of the Mad God



I saw that too, but forgot to add it to my post. It looks quite fun actually, just might have to give it a try.


----------



## jonnyp11

It's decent, but for 40mb's and free, it's worth it.


----------



## Pell

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Rit

Tribes Ascend Open Beta is a pretty good game... I bet it will be free since it is a money pit game... Interesting concept of sliding/jet pack....


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Stronghold has gone f2p on steam

Not sure of the full name, think its stronghold online


----------



## Shane

*Blacklight Retribution*
https://register.perfectworld.com/bl_splash


----------



## Shane

Could not see this one on the list.

*War Inc.*
http://www.thewarinc.com/

Now its a weird one,as the game has 2 modes,You can either play in Third person or First person mode (FPS Mode Invitation only currently for testing)but the game itself is still in beta.


----------



## Aastii

Updated, thanks for the suggestions guys


----------



## voyagerfan99

This game is a small flash game that makes for a good time killer!

http://www.engineering.com/GamesPuzzles/Learn2Fly.aspx


----------



## Machin3

Microsoft Flight is free to play.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

www.Totaljerkface.com  At that site, there should be a game called happy wheels. have fun!


----------



## Aastii

I did mention it earlier in the thread (however don't really expect people to go digging to get it) I'm not putting flash games on there because there are a million and one of them on a million and one sites.

The list is for stand alone games rather than browser games, with one or two exceptions where they are pretty much games in their own right, such as Runescape and Minecraft which can be played in your browser


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Runescape sucks, if you aren't a member.


----------



## Aastii

slipx44 said:


> Runescape sucks, if you aren't a member.



It is still free to play. Like all of these games there are perks to paying, be it additional member/sub content, gameplay features or just things to change the aesthetics, but it is still free to play.


----------



## wave

I found this game today and its quite fun:

http://www.warfield-online.com/


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Aastii said:


> It is still free to play. Like all of these games there are perks to paying, be it additional member/sub content, gameplay features or just things to change the aesthetics, but it is still free to play.



Yes, I know. I played it for years, but then  I got sick of it. Bottom line is, that it really sucks if you aren't a member.


----------



## Aastii

slipx44 said:


> Yes, I know. I played it for years, but then  I got sick of it. Bottom line is, that it really sucks if you aren't a member.



I know a few people that still play it without subscription and enjoy it so I would say give it a go if you want an mmo to play. I personally am in the same mind as you though, only it is if you are a member or not it is a pile of crap, but it is their own opinion and it does appeal to some


----------



## byteninja2

Blacklight retrubution doesnt launch on my pc, dont know whats the deal. War inc is fine.


----------



## Shane

byteninja2 said:


> Blacklight retrubution doesnt launch on my pc, dont know whats the deal. War inc is fine.



I could never login,even after creating another account,recovering my password etc it kept saying my username or Password was wrong so i gave up.

Looks quite good for a free game though.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Aastii said:


> I know a few people that still play it without subscription and enjoy it so I would say give it a go if you want an mmo to play. I personally am in the same mind as you though, only it is if you are a member or not it is a pile of crap, but it is their own opinion and it does appeal to some



Agreed, but I am happy with my battlefield heroes.


----------



## ColdFeet

Nice, list of free games here the game im enjoying at the moment is Need For Speed World but I play a lot of A.V.A


----------



## jonnyp11

http://store.steampowered.com/agecheck/app/41010/

love how they have f2p's not in their f2p section?!?!


----------



## kevinu

http://www.fallensword.com

Thats the FREE MMORPG that i play it text based with chat/messaging loads of fun and if you get recruited by me I can help you level quickly and get you in a top ranked guild. Also if I can get 20 more recruits I get a medal which makes me look good.


----------



## Aastii

kevinu said:


> http://www.fallensword.com
> 
> Thats the FREE MMORPG that i play it text based with chat/messaging loads of fun and if you get recruited by me I can help you level quickly and get you in a top ranked guild. Also if I can get 20 more recruits I get a medal which makes me look good.



Don't put referrals in future please.

Is it a browser game or does it have its own client?


----------



## Aastii

kevinu said:


> http://www.fallensword.com
> 
> Thats the FREE MMORPG that i play it text based with chat/messaging loads of fun and if you get recruited by me I can help you level quickly and get you in a top ranked guild. Also if I can get 20 more recruits I get a medal which makes me look good.



Don't put referrals in future please.

Is it a browser game or does it have its own client?


----------



## Mr.Moose

Ace of Spades is a fun little game to try out...

www.ace-spades.com/


You can play it on an archaic machine, multiplayer, quite a few servers... I like it


----------



## ayan

I still can't believe that league of legends is a free to play game. It's so entertaiming and, as a former dota player, is aweosomely rewarding, and imho, best moba out there.


----------



## Virssagòn

add team fortress2 to the list


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I believe it already is.


----------



## Virssagòn

mikeb2817 said:


> I believe it already is.



aaah, yes, I see it


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Aastii said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot Microsoft Flight Simulator... thats f2p on Steam!
Click to expand...


----------



## Shane

Don't forget "Bullet Run" which is a F2P Fps on Steam,Not a bad game actually ive been playing it this past couple of days.
http://www.bulletrunthegame.com/


----------



## itsaferbie

Gotham City Impostors is now free to play on Steam.


----------



## Punk

Racing:

BMW M3 Challenge


----------



## Justin

RaceRoom Racing Experience on Steam.


----------



## alexjb

Thank you so much for this great list  Just to let you know I have this shooter game called Planetside 2 (it's in beta at the moment) when it comes out I believe it's going to be free to play, very great game


----------



## jonnyp11

http://www.planetside2.com/

looks alright, sony has some decent free to plays out, only in beta ATM, about to sign up for it once i post


----------



## alexjb

jonnyp11 said:


> http://www.planetside2.com/
> 
> looks alright, sony has some decent free to plays out, only in beta ATM, about to sign up for it once i post



The first Planetside was great fun and I received the Beta but my laptop cant handle it, that's why I'm buying a gaming computer to play this beta (mainly)  I think it's going to be free to play, with add on features you can buy


----------



## alexjb

EclipticShell said:


> Aastii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot Microsoft Flight Simulator... thats f2p on Steam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's freee???  I need to download
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## voyagerfan99

Black Mesa (Half Life Remake)

http://release.blackmesasource.com/


----------



## Aastii

voyagerfan99 said:


> Black Mesa (Half Life Remake)
> 
> http://release.blackmesasource.com/



Will it work without owning a Steam game? If having TF2 will suffice, as that is a Source game, it can be added, but it you have to own a paid-for Source game, it is a mod rather than a free game


----------



## voyagerfan99

Aastii said:


> Will it work without owning a Steam game? If having TF2 will suffice, as that is a Source game, it can be added, but it you have to own a paid-for Source game, it is a mod rather than a free game



You don't need to own anything. All you need is a steam account. When you go to play it it will download the Source SDK automatically.


----------



## byteninja2

Gohst Recon Online

First F2P shooter I have seen with a good cover system, I am having huge fun with it.


----------



## Mosely22

does anyone know if that GTA 2 will work for windows 7? i am def dl'ing that when my laptop comes in!


----------



## Shane

byteninja2 said:


> Gohst Recon Online
> 
> First F2P shooter I have seen with a good cover system, I am having huge fun with it.



Thanks for sharing that,Will have to give it a go.  :good:


----------



## jonnyp11

Nevakonaza said:


> Thanks for sharing that,Will have to give it a go.  :good:



was OK when i tried but a little odd, idk if i'll play it much


----------



## Shane

Hawken - Free to play 

http://www.playhawken.com/#home

Came out yesterday in Open Beta,based on the Unreal Engine 3.


----------



## byteninja2

http://afo.91.com/
Have not tried it yet, looks fun and it uses unreal engine 3.


----------



## Shane

Stalker Online (In BETA) 1.3GB.

http://europe.stalker-online.so/


----------



## Lolman

http://www.planetside2.com/

Easily the best free to play shooter available on PC.
This game supports 6,000 players on a single server, and 2,000 on a map (continent).
Unbelievable... and very fun!


----------



## tech explorer

*Pinball Arcade by Farsight Studios*

This app I downloaded from the Android market today. Excellent graphics and realism, just like being at the arcade. This app is actually packed with a variety of games, each of which is loaded with features.

I have it on my smartphone which works good, but it would probably work best on a tablet. There's a YouTube video for you to review. If this isn't on the list here, well now it is. Enjoy.

Edit: warning - this game is a memory hog. Ate up over 300 MB over what it took to install. If you can afford that space, then go for it.


----------



## Troncoso

Path of Exile (F2P MMO Action RPG) is going into open beta in 2 days.


----------



## newone

94 Arcade games Free to play

http://www.grabthegames.com/arcade.html


----------



## Turbo10

You can take Black Prophecy off the list, apparently it's been shut down, shame it seemed like a cool game.


----------



## Aastii

Updated, thanks guys


----------



## Troncoso

RaiderZ, Vindictus, and Dragon Nest are 3 MMO's that are free to play.


----------



## Justin

RaceRoom Racing Experience is now in open beta. 
http://insider.simbin.com/r3e-open-beta-released-today/


----------



## Lolman

Tera Online. F2P Action MMORPG!


----------



## dogma

http://www.new1000ad.com


Free war game.Medieval themed.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

War Thunder: http://warthunder.com/


----------



## Aastii

lucasbytegenius said:


> War Thunder: http://warthunder.com/



best...game...evar!!

Will update this in a mo


----------



## ScottALot

http://www.quakelive.com/


----------



## Shane

Warframe

https://warframe.com/

currently in Open Beta.


----------



## Shane

*No More Room in Hell -HL2 mod*
http://www.desura.com/mods/no-more-room-in-hell


----------



## Shane

*Heroes & Generals*
http://www.heroesandgenerals.com/4/en/index.html


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Aastii said:


> *
> Strategy/Simulation:*
> _snip_



Microsoft Flight on Steam is free! Might be worth adding to the list.


----------



## Shane

*LoadOut *Free2Play Beta
http://www.loadout.com/media/

Seems like a clone of TF2,Not tried it yet though so..


----------



## PCunicorn

Mechwarrior Online
http://mwomercs.com/


----------



## Shane

Cry Of Fear

http://www.cry-of-fear.com/


----------



## xosugarheartxo

Nice list. I finally got a list of good MMO's.


----------



## newone

http://www.madtv-online.com/

Remake of old HIT PC or Amiga TV management game now with multiplayer available


----------



## Thanatos

Halo 3 is FREE right now until October 31st on Xbox live to Gold members! Go get it!


----------



## speedx77x

Chivarly: Medieval Warfare is free on steam for the weekend


----------



## C4C

This is a great list.. Not to mention there are a lot of flash type games out there.. Consider addictinggames.com and miniclip.com.. 

8bitMMO is one of my favorites.. Small pixelated graphics, but loads of fun..


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Some new free-to-play games:

Steam:
Loadout (funnest F2P game I've played in a long time)
Star Conflict
War Thunder
Star Trek Online
Dota 2

Basically just link to Steam's F2P section, that will do 

Non-Steam:
MechWarrior Online
Star Wars - The Old Republic
Smite
Firefall

News: Hawken has moved completely to Steam. It's currently not listed as a F2P game on Steam right now, but will soon.



Digxt said:


> This is a great list.. Not to mention there are a lot of flash type games out there.. Consider addictinggames.com and miniclip.com..
> 
> 8bitMMO is one of my favorites.. Small pixelated graphics, but loads of fun..



Flash games are gross. Their entire purpose is to serve ads to you and potentially install malware on your computer.


----------



## PCunicorn

The Hunter

By the people who made Just Cause 2, uses the same engine also I think.


----------



## TechGuy01

I like exmafia its a good F2P game.


----------



## Shane

Renegade X



> Renegade X is a First/Third Person Shooter with RTS elements. Players will be able to fight for two unique teams, manage their own economies, choose from over 30 weapons, 15 vehicles, and call in nuclear strikes, Ion Cannons, and airstrikes, and much more. Renegade X is for all players - lone wolves, team-based gamers, tankers, snipers, rushers, turtlers, and all others!



http://renegade-x.com/

Currently in Open Beta..but will be F2P.


----------



## Ramodkk

You should add Dota 2 to the Dota Section. Best free game ever.


----------



## haikura

very nice list, just spent about a day, looking through it...had a lot of fun, but forgot about work that had to be done


----------



## Punk

*Dead Space is free on origin*

I don't know if you guys saw but Dead Space has been free on Origin for quite a few weeks


----------



## Shane

Didn't see this one listed.

A "free" alternative to Minecraft..Its available on both Windows and Linux too. 

*Minetest*
http://minetest.net/download.php


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Shane said:


> Didn't see this one listed.
> 
> A "free" alternative to Minecraft..Its available on both Windows and Linux too.
> 
> *Minetest*
> http://minetest.net/download.php



Might as well list Terasology as well. http://terasology.org/


----------



## Shane

Did not see this one on the list,Its Free to play on Steam.

Fistfull of Frags.
http://www.fistful-of-frags.com/


----------



## Shane

*Rigs Of Rods*

Rigs of Rods is an open source vehicle simulator based on soft-body physics.
http://www.rigsofrods.com/content/


----------



## Troncoso

Warface just released today on Steam. It's an online FPS.


----------



## Shane

Troncoso said:


> Warface just released today on Steam. It's an online FPS.



Yeah,I downloaded it..im hoping they fixed the mouse smoothing/acceleration issues the game had last time i tried it...which made it unplayable for me and a lot of others.

EDIT - Mouse issue is fixed finally,New issue..game keep tabbing out to desktop on its own..not sure why,Maybe something on my system causing it!


----------



## WeatherMan

I remember that I used to play Cellfactor: Revolution years ago, was one of the first free games to incorporate Aegia PhysX.

Download links are still available but I dunno if the game is played much any more.

Worth checking out


----------



## Shane

WeatherMan said:


> I remember that I used to play Cellfactor: Revolution years ago, was one of the first free games to incorporate Aegia PhysX.
> 
> Download links are still available but I dunno if the game is played much any more.
> 
> Worth checking out



I remember trying that back when i first got my 8800GT.


----------



## WeatherMan

Ahhh the good 'old' days of Aegia cards! haha


----------



## AnonNone

Found this little gem:

http://www.nplay.com/BeGone/

It is pretty much CS:S meets unity web player, didn't look to see if it was up so apologizes if it is.


----------



## Shane

For those who like Zombie survival and Minecraft.

*Unturned.*
http://smartlydressedgames.com/unturned/


----------



## CheckeredStuff

the genre is Moba and dota is f2p now too


----------



## Ramodkk

Dota 2 Needs to be on the MOBA (Dota) Genre! It's been F2P for a while now. We need more CF Dota players.


----------



## Troncoso

It was only not F2P when it was in beta, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## CheckeredStuff

Troncoso said:


> It was only not F2P when it was in beta, if I'm not mistaken.


no it was actually p2p alot after the beta, but its free now


----------



## Okedokey

Wing Commander III


----------



## CheckeredStuff

Okedokey said:


> Wing Commander III


it's free now, but i don't think this should be on the list because it's gonna go paid again soon


----------



## tremmor

says once downloaded its yours to keep.


----------



## CheckeredStuff

tremmor said:


> says once downloaded its yours to keep.


i know, but the thing is that if you get it now, its yours to keep, but in some time its gonna be paid so its not worth putting in the list imo
like it says : 
Just make sure to act fast because On the House specials can appear and disappear at any time.


----------



## Shane

*0 A.D.*

An Age of Empires clone with a few differences and features..but for Alpha its actually pretty good,I like it so far.

http://play0ad.com/


----------



## Darren

Aastii actually has 0AD on the OP and was last edited a year and a half ago. 

Also Quake Live is on Steam now and it's a lot of fun. It may have been mentioned before but I didn't see it.


----------



## Shane

Denther said:


> Aastii actually has 0AD on the OP and was last edited a year and a half ago.



Good,Lets get it more attention then because they need more testers!


----------



## Jonathan1990

I find vizzed a good website for free online games.  They are retro ones though.  All the old ones from Pokemon and Gamboy, Gameboy Colour and Gameboy Advanced.


----------



## fjjbnjn

Unturned is a great f2p game on steam.


----------



## sqxswy

thank you for sharing


----------



## C4C

MMO: 
Dota 2

Shooters: 
War Thunder
Heroes & Generals
Red Cruicible: Firestorm
No More Room In Hell (zombie shooter)

Racing:
Copa Petrobras de Marcas
RaceRoom Racing Experience

Indie:
The Plan

Strategy: 
Heartstone (card game based on WoW), free on Battle.net


----------



## Calin

I think you should remove NFS World from the list. The servers have been shut down


----------



## C4C

Calin said:


> I think you should remove NFS World from the list. The servers have been shut down



I kinda bumped it without realizing how old it was (it was a sticky thread).

Thread was last updated in Jan. of 2013..... I think @Aastii should take another look at everything unless he wants to pass on the responsibilities


----------



## johnb35

C4C said:


> I think @Aastii should take another look at everything unless he wants to pass on the responsibilities



Though he was logged in 10 days ago, he doesn't log in much anymore. If we can get somebody to figure out what is still good and what isn't, I'll gladly update it.


----------



## C4C

*READY @johnb35 *

All games here are FREE. No illegal downloads, torrents, cracks, serials codes, or private servers. Some games do include _additional content _for purchase, but it is not required to play.

Don't forget to give feedback on the thread, and/or suggestions for additional games to be added 


Games in BLUE are available on the Steam client: http://store.steampowered.com/
Many games listed here are also available on GamersFirst! for free: http://www.gamersfirst.com/
Origin (EA Games) posts a game of theirs for free every few weeks: https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/free-games/on-the-house
HUNDREDS of games are available for free on Archive.org: https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_msdos_games

Games with LINKS next to them are available on their own site, without the DRM listed above.


*MULTIPLAYER*​
*DotA*
Battle for Graxia
Dota 2
Heroes of Newerth: https://www.heroesofnewerth.com/download/
League of Legends (_EU Nordic & East_): http://eune.leagueoflegends.com/
League of Legends (_EU West_): http://eu.leagueoflegends.com/
League of Legends (_North America_): http://na.leagueoflegends.com/en/

*Driving/Racing*
APB Reloaded
RaceRoom Racing Experience: http://game.raceroom.com/

*MMO*
Aliance of Valiant Arms (AVA): http://ava.aeriagames.com/
Allods Online: https://allods.my.com/
Atlantica Online: http://atlantica.nexon.net/
Battlestar Galactica Online: http://bsgo.com/
Champions Online: http://www.arcgames.com/en/games/champions-online
Conquer Online: http://co.99.com/downloads/
Dungeons And Dragons Online: www.ddo.com
Entropia Universe: http://www.entropiauniverse.com/
EverQuest: https://www.everquest.com/register
EverQuest II: https://www.everquest2.com/home
Fallen Earth: www.gamersfirst.com/fallenearth/
Fallen Sword: http://www.fallensword.com/
Flyff: http://en.flyff.webzen.com/landing1/
Lord of the Rings Online: http://www.lotro.com/
MapleStory: http://maplestory.nexon.net/
Path of Exile: http://www.pathofexile.com/
Runes of Magic: http://www.runesofmagic.com/en/index.html
Runescape: http://www.runescape.com/
Old School Runescape: http://oldschool.runescape.com/
Shattered Galaxy: http://www.sgalaxy.com/
Spiral Knights
Stalker Online: http://en.stalker.so/
Star Trek Online: http://www.arcgames.com/en/games/star-trek-online
Stronghold Kingdoms: http://www.strongholdkingdoms.com/
Tibia: http://www.tibia.com/mmorpg/free-multiplayer-online-role-playing-game.php

*Shooters*
Absolute Force: http://www.onrpg.com/games/absolute-force-online/
Alien Swarm
America's Army 3: http://www.americasarmy.com/downloads/?view=deploy
APB: Reloaded: http://apbreloaded.gamersfirst.com/
Assault Cube: http://assault.cubers.net/
Blacklight Retribution: https://register.perfectworld.com/bl_splash
Combat Arms: http://combatarms.nexon.net/
Counter Strike 2D: http://www.cs2d.com/download.php
Crossfire: http://crossfire.z8games.com/main.html
Gang Garrison 2: http://www.ganggarrison.com/
Halo Zero: http://halo-zero.en.softonic.com/
Hawken: http://www.playhawken.com/#home
Heroes & Generals
Megaman 8 Bit Deathmatch: http://cutstuff.net/mm8bdm/
Nexuiz: http://www.nexuiz.com/
No More Room In Hell
Planetside 2: http://www.planetside2.com/
Realm of the Mad God: http://www.realmofthemadgod.com/
Red Crucible: Firestorm
Soldat: http://soldat.thd.vg/en/
Team Fortress 2
Tribes Ascend: http://www.tribesascend.com/
War Inc.: http://www.thewarinc.com/
War Thunder: http://warthunder.com/
Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory: http://www.splashdamage.com/content/wolfenstein-enemy-territory-barracks
World of Tanks: http://game.worldoftanks.com/update

*Strategy/Simulation*
Moonbase Alpha: http://nasa.gov
Neptune's Pride: http://np.ironhelmet.com/
Scorched 3D: http://www.scorched3d.co.uk/


*SINGLE PLAYER*​*
Action/Adventure*
Broken Sword 2.5: http://www.brokensword25.com/
Free Rider: http://www.freerider-1.net/
Liberation Army: http://free-game-downloads.mosw.com/abandonware/pc/strategy_games/games_j_l/liberation_army.html
Line Flyer: http://www.lineflyer1.net/
Line Rider: http://www.linerider1.net/
Prince of Persia: http://www.bestoldgames.net/eng/old-games/prince-of-persia.php
Prince of Persia 2: http://www.dosgamesarchive.com/download/prince-of-persia-2-the-shadow-and-the-flame/
Super Crate Box: http://supercratebox.com/?p=downloads/
The Spirit Engine 1 & 2: http://thespiritengine.com/tse2-info.html

*Music*
Frets on Fire: http://fretsonfire.sourceforge.net/

*Driving/Racing*
Copa Petrobras de Marcas
Driving Speed 2: http://www.wheelspinstudios.com/drivingspeed2/
Ferrari Virtual Race: http://ferrari-virtual-race.en.softonic.com/
Forza Motorsport 6 Apex BETA (Supports 4K): https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/apps/forza-motorsport-6-apex-beta/9nblggh3shm7
Torcs: http://torcs.sourceforge.net/
Trackmania: http://www.trackmania.com/

*Point & Click/Clickers*
BitCoiner: http://www.silvergames.com/bitcoiner
Cookie Clicker: http://orteil.dashnet.org/cookieclicker/
Mental Repairs inc.: http://www.hulub.ch/mentalrepairs.php

*Puzzle/Casual*
Azangara: http://www.axysoft.com/azangara/index.htm
Bumpy 1: http://www.brothersoft.com/games/bumpy.html
Frozen Bubble: http://www.frozen-bubble.org/
Peggle Extreme

*Roleplay/Fantasy*
Diablo: http://www.freedownloadsplace.com/Products/38262/Diablo
King's Quest I, II, and III: http://www.agdinteractive.com/games/games.html
King's Quest - The Silver Lining: http://www.tsl-game.com/
Quest for Glory 2: http://www.agdinteractive.com/games/games.html

*Shooters*
Abuse: http://www.acid-play.com/download/abuse/
Aleph One: http://source.bungie.org/index.php/Main_Page
Alien Arena: http://icculus.org/alienarena/rpa/
Doom: http://www.dosgamesarchive.com/download/doom/
Doom 2: http://www.archive.org/details/006392
Duke Nukem 3D: http://www.dosgamesarchive.com/download/duke-nukem-3d/
Soldier Front 2
Voxelstein 3D: http://voxelstein3d.sourceforge.net/
Warsow: http://www.warsow.net/

*Strategy/Simulation*
0 A.D: https://play0ad.com/
Allegiance: http://www.freeallegiance.org/
Battle of Wesnoth: http://www.wesnoth.org/
Command and Conquer: http://www.commandandconquer.com/
Dune II: http://www.abandonia.com/en/games/36/Dune+II+-+The+Building+of+a+Dynasty.html
Dune 2000: http://www.abandonia.com/en/games/27329/Dune+2000.html
FreeCiv: http://freeciv.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page
UFO:Alien Invasion: http://ufoai.ninex.info/wiki/index.php/Download
Warcraft: Orcs and Humans: http://www.abandonia.com/en/games/422/Warcraft+-+Orcs+and+Humans.html
Warzone 2100: http://wz2100.net/

*Other/Misc*
Carrion Reanimating: http://carrion-reanimating.en.softonic.com/
Classic Cube (Minecraft): https://www.classicube.net/
Dwarf Fortress: http://www.bay12games.com/dwarves/index.html
Happy Wheels: http://www.totaljerkface.com/happy_wheels.tjf
Learn 2 Fly: http://www.engineering.com/GamesPuzzles/Learn2Fly.aspx
NetHack: http://www.nethack.org/
The Hunter: http://www.thehunter.com/
The Plan

Originally written by @Aastii on August 11th 2010, and last edited January 26th 2013. This thread has since been revived by @C4C (Steam Profile) on July 20th, 2016.


----------



## Darren

@johnb35 


I have edited @Aastii 's original post with @C4C's updated one. Feel free to revert edit as needed.


----------



## C4C

Darren said:


> @johnb35
> 
> 
> I have edited @Aastii 's original post with @C4C's updated one. Feel free to revert edit as needed.



Seems my origin link, the 3rd one down is broken. Here is the proper one: https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/free-games/on-the-house


----------



## Darren

C4C said:


> Seems my origin link, the 3rd one down is broken. Here is the proper one: https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/free-games/on-the-house


Fixed.


----------



## Shane

Oh i really do miss the days of truly "Free" games.

Most Free 2 play games these days are so unbalanced (especially FPS) games because those who pay monthly subscriptions or buy GC/In game currency often get overpowered items which you just cant compete with if your a free player.

Warrock was a victim of this,Back in the day when it first came out..everyone had a fair advantage whether you paid or not,Now only the people who "rent" the higher tier weapons stand a chance.
They dont make games like they use too!


----------

